# nl80211: Could not re-add multicast membership

## royalts

Hey Guys!

I'm trying for hours to solve this problem and found nowhere else an answer. Always I boot or start wpa_supplicant I got the error:

```

nl80211: Could not re-add multicast membership for vendor events: -2 (No such file or directory)

```

I got the following hardware:

```

*-network

       description: Wireless interface

       product: Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

       logical name: wlan0

       version: 34

       serial: 08:11:96:3d:17:90

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.6.11 firmware=18.168.6.1 ip=192.168.0.181 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn

       resources: irq:47 memory:b0600000-b0601fff

```

and I use the nl80211 Driver. Question in between: why is the driver iwlwifi listed above when I use the nl80211? 

Here is a piece of output of: wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf -D nl80211 -d

```

wpa_supplicant v2.4

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

eapol_version=1

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='A/S'

nl80211: Could not add multicast membership for vendor events: -2 (No such file or directory)

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: interface wlan0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x26734b0

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x26734b0 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x26734b0 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x26734b0 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x26734b0 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x26734b0 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x26734b0 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x26734b0 match=090b

```

output of lshw -vv:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 47

   Region 0: Memory at b0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0f00c  Data: 4152

   Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+ FLReset-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <32us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Device Serial Number 08-11-96-ff-ff-3d-17-90

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

I'm able to connect to the network but I want to get rid of this failure! Could anyone help me please?

Kind of regards

Stefan

----------

## charles17

 *royalts wrote:*   

> and I use the nl80211 Driver. Question in between: why is the driver iwlwifi listed above when I use the nl80211? 

 

See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi and https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi

----------

## royalts

I did work through https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi. Otherwise I wouldn't post a question here

----------

## charles17

 *royalts wrote:*   

> I did work through https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi. Otherwise I wouldn't post a question here

 

Are you confused about having those two drivers?  

The one is for the network stack and the other for the nic.

----------

## royalts

Thanks for the answer  :Smile: 

But my main Problem is still present: nl80211: Could not add multicast membership for vendor events: -2 (No such file or directory)

why did it appear and how can I solve this?

Could anybody help me please?

----------

## khayyam

 *royalts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf'
> 
> ...

 

royalts ... that doesn't look kosher to me, and while you haven't provided the contents of wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf the above suggests you are setting 'ctrl_interface_group=' and 'GROUP' ... the former to '0' (root) and the latter to 'wheel'. I speculate this is the reason behind the subsequent "No such file or directory". If I'm correct then remove the 'ctrl_interface_group' entry from the config ... 

best ... khay

----------

## royalts

Hey,

you were right! I had such entries in my config. Unfortunately, the problem persists after comment those lines out

and my config looks like:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 

and the comannd I execute wpa_supplicant: 

```

wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant_A_S.conf -D nl80211

```

----------

## charles17

 *royalts wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> you were right! I had such entries in my config. Unfortunately, the problem persists after comment those lines out
> 
> and my config looks like:
> ...

 

?????

Why do you think you need to comment out that line?

----------

## royalts

Yes, you are right. But there are no differences. If I uncomment this line I will get the same error... 

Now the config file looks like: 

```

#ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

# Allow users in the 'wheel' group to control wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

# Make this file writable for wpa_gui

#update_config=1

.....

```

----------

## royalts

does nobody have a hint for me?

----------

## charles17

 *royalts wrote:*   

> does nobody have a hint for me?

 

The message you are receiving is from driver_nl80211.c of wpa_supplicant:

```
static void nl80211_check_global(struct nl80211_global *global)

{

        struct nl_handle *handle;

        const char *groups[] = { "scan", "mlme", "regulatory", "vendor", NULL };

        int ret;

        unsigned int i;

        /*

         * Try to re-add memberships to handle case of cfg80211 getting reloaded

         * and all registration having been cleared.

         */

        handle = (void *) (((intptr_t) global->nl_event) ^

                           ELOOP_SOCKET_INVALID);

        for (i = 0; groups[i]; i++) {

                ret = nl_get_multicast_id(global, "nl80211", groups[i]);

                if (ret >= 0)

                        ret = nl_socket_add_membership(handle, ret);

                if (ret < 0) {

                        wpa_printf(MSG_INFO,

                                   "nl80211: Could not re-add multicast membership for %s events: %d (%s)",

                                   groups[i], ret, strerror(-ret));

                }

        }

}

```

HTH

----------

## khayyam

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *royalts wrote:*   does nobody have a hint for me? 
> 
> The message you are receiving is from driver_nl80211.c of wpa_supplicant:

 

Yes, but I think the issue probably lies with the kernel driver for whatever card the OP has ... anyhow, royalts, I don't think this is serious, you could try and suppress the error with the following:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -qq"
```

... or simply adding '-qq' to your command.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

